# Never thought I'd be posting here...



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been married for 18 years and a few weeks ago my husband left. We are amicable and have not had any fights, etc. We have a 7 year old son who seems to be taking this okay at the moment.

My question is - lawyer vs mediation?

Why choose one over the other?

I have an appointment with a lawyer next week - should I tell him beforehand or no?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I would go with mediation, as it's a bit of a gentler, nicer approach. If however, you think your husband is going to go after everything you have, I would go non-mediation. My understanding, at least in Canada, is that both require lawyers, but are just different "styles" of divorce. We're going mediation, and it's stated in the paperwork that should we decide to take things to court, we would have to find new lawyers (because ours won't go to court). Mediation would probably be better though, since children are involved for you guys.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks. Will a mediator know how to go through all the financial stuff to make sure everything is in order and nothing is overlooked, etc? I want to make sure I get everything I am entitled to. I don't think he would intentionally try to screw me over.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

ILoveSparkles said:


> Thanks. Will a mediator know how to go through all the financial stuff to make sure everything is in order and nothing is overlooked, etc? I want to make sure I get everything I am entitled to. I don't think he would intentionally try to screw me over.



Divorce has a way to bring the worse in people. protect yourself.


----------

